# Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids - new pics added



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

These are our march kids up to now  I have girls due April 3, 4, 5, and 6th so I might end up with a couple more - LOL!

Single Doeling - D: Aurora Farms Pudding x S: J-Nels Donnie DOB: 03/12/11

Doeling - SLR D Spring Rayne



















The next three are out of D: Dragonfly RY Wicked x S: J-Nels Donnie DOB: 03/14/11

Doeling - sale pending - SLR D Wiccan (has a heart on her hiney heheehe)



















Buckling - SLR D Diablo (moonspotted)



















Doeling - Retained - SLR D WitchCraft (moonspotted)










Diablo and WitchCraft


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

:stars:

I love the first doeling!! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

She is a spit fire and FULL of personality!!! Thank you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Congratulations!!! They all are ADORABLE


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

I love all their colors they are gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Thank you - I am really happy with them!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Beautiful!!!!

Hey, what is that over there?

*sneaks away with Wicked and her kids, do dee do*

Tracy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Bahahha - uh huh - RIGHT!!! I have them on cam - 24/7 survelience!! LOL!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Interesting moonspot on that doeling. On the back of her head? It looks like the black buckskin mark on top of her head is just diluted. Gotta love the moonspots.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Her momma has that same moonspot and so does ... oops almost slipped ;-)


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Congrats! Those are some pretty kids! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March kids*

Not sure how many of you are on my FB page - so I thought I would post these here also - Of course my favorite picture she moved her head - but it is still amazing!!!

Rayne










Wiccan










Diablo



















WitchCraft


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what I like more.. The goats or the scenery! I LOVE the trees! Awesome pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Amos - that is my front yard


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I need to move to Idaho. Lol. My mom lives there and has been trying to talk us into moving there for a couple of years. Property prices are way low compared to here (Southern Oregon, we have been flooded by wealthy Californians who have pushed property prices through the ceiling.) Also, I like the lower population, the fact that all the people I have met (at least in south-western to western Idaho) are western type people who have the type of attitude and lifestyle I love, and the nice soil. But we would miss trees, because it seems most of Idaho is pretty flat farmland. But your area is gorgeous!

I also think I need to steal Rayne. What a beauty! And maybe Diablo too. Lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Northern Idaho is completely different than southern as far as the landscape - and really the weather also.... its weird. But I am just 2 hours from the canadian border (or close to). 

Diablo - haha - IF I were to sell him - you would be fighting OhCee (Natalie) for him.

Rayne - I haven't decided yet if I am keeping her yet or not .... I really really do like her! She is SOOOOOO long like her momma


----------

